# please help!!! mouse escaping



## trinityalyss02 (Feb 23, 2021)

i just got an albino mouse last week. her name is daffodil and i love her to death, but the problem is, is that she keeps escaping from her cage a lot, especially at night. does anyone know what to do in order to fix that? i really don’t have the money right now to purchase a new cage, but if i must, could someone inform me on what kind of cage i should get? i currently have a horizontal crossbar cage for her.


----------



## Angels with Whiskers (Jan 20, 2021)

This is a rat forum. If you want advice on your mouse, you should try to find a mouse forum.


----------



## Rats_for_life (Feb 17, 2021)

trinityalyss02 said:


> i just got an albino mouse last week. her name is daffodil and i love her to death, but the problem is, is that she keeps escaping from her cage a lot, especially at night. does anyone know what to do in order to fix that? i really don’t have the money right now to purchase a new cage, but if i must, could someone inform me on what kind of cage i should get? i currently have a horizontal crossbar cage for her.


Do u mean your rat ?


----------



## TwilxghtRat (Nov 27, 2020)

https://www.petmousefanciers.com/
A mouse forum for you!

From your profile picture, Daffodil does appear to be a mouse. Like others have said, this is a rat forum! I linked a mouse forum above, good luck with Daffodil!


----------



## nightRAT (Feb 22, 2021)

ok
#1 *Angels with Whiskers STOP BEING MEAN
#2 if they keep escaping its time for a new cage bird cages are the best for rats/mice so dont worry put them in a landery tub ( with holes on the side for breathing and a lid so they dont jump out) while you prepare a bird cage i love rats so i got 19 in one bird cage 
#BEST IDEA*


----------



## TwilxghtRat (Nov 27, 2020)

@nightRAT Please don’t accuse others of being mean. Yes, it might’ve been a little rude, but it’s also rude when in bold and all caps you say “*STOP BEING MEAN*”. This is not the accuse and blame forum, so please keep any accusations (no matter how true they are) to yourself! ☺


----------



## Angels with Whiskers (Jan 20, 2021)

nightRAT said:


> ok
> #1 *Angels with Whiskers STOP BEING MEAN*


Oh no, I'm really sorry, I didn't mean to sound mean, I just wanted to tell them that they would get more advice on a mouse forum. I'm sorry


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

nightRAT said:


> #1 *@Angels with Whiskers STOP BEING MEAN*


First of all, rude! They sound like they were just trying to help.



nightRAT said:


> #2 if they keep escaping its time for a new cage bird cages are the best for rats/mice so dont worry put them in a landery tub ( with holes on the side for breathing and a lid so they dont jump out) while you prepare a bird cage


 Second of all a birdcage, although sometimes suitable for rats, is in no way suitable for mice. They need at least a 1' x 2' area with 10+ inches of bedding and birdcages can not provide this. 40 gal tanks and DIY cages work best. here is a tutorial on how to make one [Diy Ikea Linnmon Hamster/Mouse Cage]



nightRAT said:


> i love rats so i got 19 in one bird cage


 Third of all, Where the **** did you find a birdcage that had 38 cubic feet because if you have 19 rats (way too many for one cage in my opinion) they each need 2 cubic feet of space and (going back to school) 19x2=38. (I'm actually interested tho)


----------



## Clarkbar (Oct 28, 2020)

Is she squeezing through the bars, or getting the door open? How far apart are the bars?

My old hamster was nicknamed Houdini. I had to secure the door with a clip; he would climb up the door and ride it down as it fell open. There was a small upper area with a plastic lid that I had to tape down so he wouldn't push it up and open.

A later hammy, a dwarf hamster, squeezed through the bars and disappeared. Mice need 1/4 inch so they can't fit through, but hamster cages tend to have 1/2 inch bars.


----------



## Clarkbar (Oct 28, 2020)

Will mice escape from this cage?


Hey everyone, Would mice be able to escape the Prevue Pet Products 528 Universal Small Animal Home? It's the cage I have, and I was just wondering. I'm assuming adult mice.




www.ratforum.com




Here's a previous thread on this topic, with cage suggestions.


----------



## a1phanine (Mar 27, 2018)

Hello also I would advice always having some money spare for emergencies. 
Too many people buy pets then cant afford to look after them or they get sick and they cant afford the vet so the animal suffers or they end up abandoning it.
Sorry if this seems rude but it has to be said.

I'd recommend some chicken wire/hardware cloth if you want to stop them escaping, or a temporary bin cage as suggested is a good shout. 








How to Make a DIY Bin Cage for Rats


Bin cages are a great way to give your rats (or other small animals) a spacious cage, without the downside of it costing you a fortune. Not only are these cages cheap and easy to make, but they are...



rattrix.weebly.com





I dont know anything about mice really - try this website!








Pet Mice: Guide to Caring for a Fancy Mouse


Mice can make wonderful pets, but there are some things you should know before getting one (or two, or more). Read on for a complete guide to their care, handling, welfare and other information.




pethelpful.com


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

Just so you know, mice can fit through holes the size of pencils. Sooooo... It is kind of hard to find a good cage for them. That is why I like rats.


----------



## CuriousWhiskers (Mar 20, 2020)

A couple other people have mentioned this, but bin cages are a good idea. They can be pretty cheap(compared to store bought wire cages), although they do require some assembly. This is a good video.




Most mice will need 1/4 inch wire spacing, which is pretty easy to accomplish with a bin cage because all you have to do is use 1/4" hardware cloth.


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

nightRAT said:


> i got 19 in one bird cage


That sounds like a bit of a squeeze, what cage are you using? Even a DCN should only house about 12 rats. (and less in my opinion)


----------



## a1phanine (Mar 27, 2018)

Willow&Whiskers said:


> That sounds like a bit of a squeeze, what cage are you using? Even a DCN should only house about 12 rats. (and less in my opinion)


I missed this!
19!!! in ONE cage???


----------



## TwilxghtRat (Nov 27, 2020)

I also missed it until now! 
*That is #NOTtheBestIdea!* 
I don’t know of ANY bird cage big enough to fit *19 rats. *


----------



## nightRAT (Feb 22, 2021)

Angels with Whiskers said:


> Oh no, I'm really sorry, I didn't mean to sound mean, I just wanted to tell them that they would get more advice on a mouse forum. I'm sorry


Its ok beside this used to be for both rats and mice it used to be called rodent form awile back but i dident mean to get ad its just i get realy sad when someone is being corectid


----------



## nightRAT (Feb 22, 2021)

nightRAT said:


> Its ok beside this used to be for both rats and mice it used to be called rodent form awile back but i dident mean to get ad its just i get realy sad when someone is being corectid


onistly its is the best if you get one thats huge my rats havent even explored all of the cage yet


----------



## nightRAT (Feb 22, 2021)

a1phanine said:


> I missed this!
> 19!!! in ONE cage???


Also what is with the emergency vet thing i just have a lot of rats (they keep mating so ther is alot of babys)


----------



## nightRAT (Feb 22, 2021)

TwilxghtRat said:


> @nightRAT Please don’t accuse others of being mean. Yes, it might’ve been a little rude, but it’s also rude when in bold and all caps you say “*STOP BEING MEAN*”. This is not the accuse and blame forum, so please keep any accusations (no matter how true they are) to yourself! ☺



Again i say im sorry im jut very sensitive ok very sensitive for others is VERRY common for my family


----------



## Angels with Whiskers (Jan 20, 2021)

nightRAT said:


> i just have a lot of rats (they keep mating so ther is alot of babys)


You should neuteur or separate the males from the females. Or at least put the babies up for adoption. There is no way you will be able to keep properly caring for them if you just get more and more. I'm sorry if this sounds rude, I just don't think anyone can properly care for 19+ rats and still have time for other things (school, work, etc.)


----------



## lfraser06 (Aug 5, 2020)

nightRAT said:


> Also what is with the emergency vet thing i just have a lot of rats (they keep mating so ther is alot of babys)


If you separate the boys from the girls, they won't keep mating. 19 rats in one cage is too many. It's not healthy for the rats and it's too crowded for them to have any sort of happy life. Please, start by separating them into at least two cages, 1 for males & 1 for females. Then think about re-homing some or getting additional cages so there aren't so many in one cage. There are calculators that can tell you what the optimum number of rats per cage is - depending on the size of the cage.

How do you possibly have enough time to interact and socialize 19 rats?


----------



## Enne (Dec 12, 2020)

nightRAT said:


> onistly its is the best if you get one thats huge my rats havent even explored all of the cage yet





nightRAT said:


> Also what is with the emergency vet thing i just have a lot of rats (they keep mating so ther is alot of babys)





nightRAT said:


> Again i say im sorry im jut very sensitive ok very sensitive for others is VERRY common for my family


19 rats in one cage, because you keep them all together and they keep breeding? *Yikes*.


----------



## _dizzy_ (Mar 28, 2018)

nightRAT said:


> Also what is with the emergency vet thing i just have a lot of rats (they keep mating so ther is alot of babys)


So.... Um. If them mating is causing babies then separate the males and females. Are these 19 rat mixed genders? What are the dimensions of this cage? Do you have more cages with more rats?


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

nightRAT said:


> Also what is with the emergency vet thing i just have a lot of rats (they keep mating so ther is alot of babys)


Im not trying to be mean but it sounds like you need to separate your male and female rats.


----------



## CuriousWhiskers (Mar 20, 2020)

nightRAT said:


> Also what is with the emergency vet thing i just have a lot of rats (they keep mating so ther is alot of babys)


Well. Even if the cage you have now is big enough for 19 rats(2 cubic feet for each rat) and you have enough time to care for all of them(which is unlikely), if you let them keep breeding you will have WAY too many rats. One female rat can have over 70 rats in one year. You could rehome all of the males or all of the females(so you only have one gender), or you could separate them. Can you post a picture of the cage?


----------



## Brelaboo (Feb 20, 2021)

Rats_for_life said:


> Do u mean your rat ?


Just make sure cage has 1/4 inch bar spacing


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

nightRAT said:


> onistly its is the best if you get one thats huge my rats havent even explored all of the cage yet


I hope this doesn't sound rude, but I seriously doubt a single birdcage has enough room for 19 rats. Could you send a photo or a link to the birdcage you have? (I'm not trying to be rude, I just want the best for your ratties ) Also, I think your rats have probably explored the whole birdcage- maybe you haven't caught them in other spots yet, but I highly doubt that they haven't explored the whole cage.



nightRAT said:


> Also what is with the emergency vet thing i just have a lot of rats (they keep mating so ther is alot of babys)


I think you should either rehome one gender (or all but 2 or 3 of the rats, or ALL of the rats if you can't care for them properly) or neuter/spay one gender. (Rehoming is probably the best option and the most budget-friendly option) I don't think it's good to keep both genders of rats together, unfixed. The babies might get pregnant, which is horrible, and the rats are just going to get pregnant over and over!  Plus, it's extremely hard to keep 19 rats and care for them all properly. (It's expensive and time consuming!)


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

Willow&Whiskers said:


> I hope this doesn't sound rude, but I seriously doubt a single birdcage has enough room for 19 rats. Could you send a photo or a link to the birdcage you have? (I'm not trying to be rude, I just want the best for your ratties ) Also, I think your rats have probably explored the whole birdcage- maybe you haven't caught them in other spots yet, but I highly doubt that they haven't explored the whole cage.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should either rehome one gender (or all but 2 or 3 of the rats, or ALL of the rats if you can't care for them properly) or neuter/spay one gender. (Rehoming is probably the best option and the most budget-friendly option) I don't think it's good to keep both genders of rats together, unfixed. The babies might get pregnant, which is horrible, and the rats are just going to get pregnant over and over!  Plus, it's extremely hard to keep 19 rats and care for them all properly. (It's expensive and time consuming!)



I agree it is not healthy for your rats to be bred at a young age and they could be breeding with their own family members which can cause health issues.


----------



## nightRAT (Feb 22, 2021)

VivDaRatLuver said:


> I agree it is not healthy for your rats to be bred at a young age and they could be breeding with their own family members which can cause health issues.


well
#1 i cant spay any cause i have girls and 2 boys (grouwn and baby)
#2i think you are right that i haven't caught them in other spots yet
#3 they ar all fine i keep bringing them to the vet if i think anything is wrong
#4 i will take a picher im just busy with home work but i WILL I REPET I WILL take a picher its not like im one of those liers online just to become "popular"


----------



## nightRAT (Feb 22, 2021)

_dizzy_ said:


> So.... Um. If them mating is causing babies then separate the males and females. Are these 19 rat mixed genders? What are the dimensions of this cage? Do you have more cages with more rats?


i dont mind them mating its i separate when they fight
i-is that ok?


----------



## Angels with Whiskers (Jan 20, 2021)

nightRAT said:


> i dont mind them mating its i separate when they fight
> i-is that ok?


Just because you don't mind it doesn't mean it's good for them. You have to properly take care of, feed, socialize, and have proper space for all of them. Not to mention it's cruel to the rats. I'm sorry if this sounds rude, but you need to know this.


----------



## nightRAT (Feb 22, 2021)

i dident mean to be cruel


----------



## nightRAT (Feb 22, 2021)

i just i seperate the ones that already had baby rats


----------



## nightRAT (Feb 22, 2021)

nightRAT said:


> i just i seperate the ones that already had baby rats


and ones that fight


----------



## Angels with Whiskers (Jan 20, 2021)

nightRAT said:


> i dident mean to be cruel


I know you didn't. You didn't know, is all.


----------



## TwilxghtRat (Nov 27, 2020)

My understanding of what just happened:

-NightRat has 19 rats in one bird cage, some members highly suggested that they be separated, rehomed, or fixed to prevent more babies and mating (because it’s bad for rats of the same family to keep breeding). 

-NightRat separates the rats after they have had babies and when/if they fight.

Basically NightRat didn’t know, so we shouldn’t get angry at them. But I think we can continue to encourage healthy options for the rats’ sakes! 

~Hope this helps any newcomers to this post 🐭✨


----------



## nightRAT (Feb 22, 2021)

thank you


----------



## Angels with Whiskers (Jan 20, 2021)

Yep, everyone makes mistakes in rat care. The best we can do is learn from them and move on.


----------



## nightRAT (Feb 22, 2021)

wow


----------



## Angels with Whiskers (Jan 20, 2021)

nightRAT said:


> wow


What do you mean?


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

nightRAT said:


> i cant spay any cause i have girls and 2 boys (grouwn and baby)


I'm confused, you're saying you can't spay any of them because you have girls of all ages?


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

If you cannot spay any of your females I would neuter your males. It is cheaper, safer, and you only have to do two rats.


----------



## nightRAT (Feb 22, 2021)

ok


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

wow i am reading this now and so much happened. nightRAT, can we have an update? and is the mouse still escaping?


----------

